# كل ما تحتاجه للسيطرة على محرك Dc ( اتجاه وسرعة ) والدائرة مجربة وذو كفائة جيدة



## المهندس التقني (23 مايو 2006)

DC Motor Speed and Direction Control
One application of the 8254 timer is as a motor speed controller for a DC motor. Figure 11—45 shows the schematic diagram of the motor and its associated driver circuitry. It also illustrates the interconnection of the 8254, a flip-flop, and the motor and its driver.
The operation of the motor driver circuitry is straightforward. If the Q output of the 74ALS 112 is a logic 1, the base Q2 is pulled up to +12 V through the base pull-up resistor, and the base of Q2 is open circuited. This means that Qi is off and Q2 is on, with ground applied to the positive lead of the motor. The bases of both Q3 and Q4 are pulled low to ground through the inverters. This causes Q3 to conduction or turn on and Q4 to turn off, applying ground to the negative lead of the motor. The logic 1 at the Q output of the flip-flop therefore connects + 12 V to the positive lead of the motor and ground to the negative lead. This connection causes the motor to spin in its forward direction. If the state of the Q output of the flip-flop becomes a logic 0, then the conditions of the transistors are reversed and + 12 V is attached to the negative lead of the motor, with ground attached to the positive lead. This causes the motor to spin in the reverse direction.
If the output of the flip-flop is alternated between logic 1 and 0, the motor spins in either direction at various speeds. If the duty cycle of the Q output is 50 percent, the motor will not spin at all and exhibits some holding torque because current flows through it. Figure 11-46 shows some timing diagrams and their effects on the speed and direction of the motor. Notice how each counter generates pulses at different positions to vary the duty cycle at the Q output of the flip- flop. This output is also called pulse width modulation.​ 
[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4754&stc=1&d=1148534170"]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4754&stc=1&d=1148534170[/URL]




To generate these wave forms, counters 0 and 1 are both programmed to divide the input clock (PCLK) by 30,720. We change the duty cycle of Q by changing the point at which counter 1 is started in relationship to counter 0. This changes the direction and speed of the motor. But

why divide the 8 MHz clock by 30.720? The divide rate of 30,720 is divisible by 256, so we can develop a short program that allows 256 different speeds. This also produces a basic operating frequency for the motor of about 260 Hz, which is low enough in frequency to power the motor. It is important to keep this operating frequency below 1000 Hz, but above 60 Hz.
[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4755&stc=1&d=1148534170"]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4755&stc=1&d=1148534170[/URL]​Example 11—27 lists a procedure that controls the speed and direction of the motor. The speed is controlled by the value of AH when this procedure is called. Because we have an 8-bit number to represent speed. a 50 percent duty cycle, for a stopped motor. is a count of 128. By changing the value in AH when the procedure is called, we can adjust the motor speed. The speed of the motor will increase in either direction by changing the number in AH when this procedure is called. As the value in AH approaches OOH, the motor begins to increase its speed in the reverse direction. As the value of AH approaches FFH, the motor increases its speed in the forward direction.​[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4756&stc=1&d=1148534572"]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4756&stc=1&d=1148534572[/URL]​ 

The procedure adjusts the wave form at Q by first calculating the count that counter 0 is to start in relationship to counter 1. This is accomplished by multiplying AH by 120 and then subtracting it from 30,720. This is required because the counters are down-counters that count from the programmed count to 0 before restarting. Next, counter I is programmed with a count of 30.720 and started to generate the clear wave form for the flip-flop. After counter 1 is started, it is read and compared with the calculated count. Once it reaches this count, counter 0 is started with a count of 30.720. From this point forward, both counters continue generating the clear and set wave forms until the procedure is again called to adjust the speed and direction of the motor.​ 




لا تنسونا من الدعاء


وارجو الرد قبل تحميل الملفات المرفقة
​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (23 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز


----------



## shaaili (27 مايو 2006)

مشكووووور الغالي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مايو 2006)

ألأخ المهندس التقني تحية طيبة.

اذا كان لدينا محرك يعمل بتيار مستمر 24 v هل نستخدم نفس الدائرة او ماذا ؟
مع الشكر الجزيل مقدما .

البغدادي


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور أخي


----------



## المهندس التقني (30 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز البغدادي 
لا يوجد اي مشكلة ,تستطيع استخدام تغذية 24فولت على المحرك وبدون اي مشاكل باذنه تعالى
والى جميع اصحاب الردود لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2006)

ألأخ الفاضل ألمهندس التقني .

اشكر استجابتك السريعة وكثّر الله من امثالك . وبارك الله بك .

البغدادي


----------



## m_jammal (1 يونيو 2006)

*[glow="006633"]الله يجزيك الخير أخوي[/glow]*


----------



## master_mode (3 يونيو 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## temo_love15 (3 يونيو 2006)

نشكرك على ما قدمت ولدى سؤال وهو
what are the twos complemant representation of the decimal number 
a) -90 b)-35


----------



## المهندس التقني (4 يونيو 2006)

اشكر جميع المشاركين
والى الاخ تيمو
طبعا ان التمثيل للارقام السالبة للبايت كالتالي:
البت الثامن يؤشر هل ان الرقم سالب(1) او موجب(0) طبعا في حالة استخدام الارقام ذات الاشارة ,
let s be begin with -90 the sign go to D7(MSb) and take second complement to 90 
let be represent by binary : 1011010
first complement : 0100101 
2nd complement(1st comp. +1): 0100110
& an the end add the signed b :10100110
the final in hex is (A6H)

& let s take the -35 the sign go to D7(MSb) and let s take second complement to 35 
let be represent by binary : 0100011
first complement : 1011100 
2nd complement(1st comp. +1): 1011101 
& an the end add the signed b :11011101
the final in hex is (CCH)


لا تنسانا من الدعاء


----------



## mooddood2 (4 يونيو 2006)

شكرا" لك المهندس التقني على مجهودك


----------



## makas11 (4 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## makas11 (4 يونيو 2006)

I want a quick response for the subject I asked


----------



## temo_love15 (4 يونيو 2006)

_جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من علمه_


----------



## temo_love15 (4 يونيو 2006)

_شكر خاص الى المهندس التقنى وجزاكم الله خيرا عنى على ما قدمته لى من اجابه على سؤالى.....تيمو_


----------



## omano81 (4 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## essam metwally (4 أغسطس 2006)

جهد عظيم و لكن للأسف فالعيب فى أنا لم أفهم شيئاً فالرسم عير واضح تماما أرجوا توضيح الرسم مع الشرح
و لك جزيل الشكر و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (11 ديسمبر 2006)

انا لا استطيع انزل الملفات المرفقة ذات الامتداد zip ارجو توضيح السبب مع التقدير


----------



## amr.albasuni (3 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Haroutuon (23 أغسطس 2007)

*DC Motor Drive System*

Thanks alot


----------



## omano81 (23 أغسطس 2007)

thank youuuuu


----------



## medo_troubles_14 (24 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك يا اخى على الموضوع الجميل المفيد ويا رب يزيدك ويكتر من امثالك


----------



## وائل عبده (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووور الغالي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (30 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله 
الف شكر 
_جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من علمه_

_اطلع على المواضيع الاتية _
بناء دارات التحكم بسرعة التحكم بمحركات التيار المستمر والمتردد 
تشغيل المحركات 
صيانة المحركات واعطالها 
التحكم في المحركات باستخدام الدارات الكهربائية
التحكم في المحركات باستخدام التحكم المنطقي المبرمج PLC
مخططات تصيل وتشغيل المحركات
مخططات توصيل وتشغيل اجهزة التحكم المنطقي المبرمج 
اقراء المواضيع الموجودة على الروابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=63103
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64170
مخططات توصيل اجهزة التحكم بالالات مع الشرح 
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=10622
تشخيص الأعطال الكهربائية لمحركات التيار المتردد نظريا وعمليا 
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=10624
تشخيص الأعطال الكهربائية لمحركات التيار المستمر نظريا وعمليا 
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=10623


----------



## marafa (31 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا مشكور جدا


----------



## saadgor (2 سبتمبر 2007)

كثر الله خيركم


----------



## h.d (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## h.d (5 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks man for great doing


----------



## انوريكا (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يااخى و نتمنى مزيد من البحث و الافادة


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## حازم طاهر (11 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك و ابقاك ذخرا ان شاء الله

حازم


----------



## book (25 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر 
وجزاك الله خير ...


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (28 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا... جهد رائع


----------



## ابو لسان (8 مايو 2008)

الله يعطبك الف عافيه 
اخووووووووي


----------



## الطابلوج (24 مايو 2008)

ياخي هل يمكنك كتابة الموضوع بالعربية او الفرنسية......وشكرا


----------



## ymselim (27 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك تحت ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله ,لا اله الا الله


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا... موضوع جميل و التطبيق مفيد و عملي


----------



## صقر الكتائب (16 يوليو 2008)

يا ريت ترجمة الموضوع بالعربي تحت الإنجليزي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمودصفا (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## Nizarov (12 نوفمبر 2008)

وفقك الله وحفظك ورعاك، وأرجو أن تعطينا لاحقاً موضوع التحكم نفسه بالمحرك Blcd.


----------



## gmkw (1 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء اريد من احد الاخوة بيان علاقة عدد دورات محرك ac مع تردد التيار الكهربائي اذا امكن مع جزيل الشكر 
أخوكم غازي وشاحي


----------



## الطريق (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على كل ما قدمت


----------



## Mecha Man (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا هادي بيسموها جسر إتش H Bridge


----------



## dummy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ما هو أقصى أمبير لهذه الدائرة؟


----------



## dummy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

أو بعبارة أخرى ما هي قدرة أو استطاعة الموتور الذي تستطيع هذه الدائرة قيادته


----------



## ياسر الشعار (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك أخي على الموضوع ولكن هناك نقص كبير في أجزاء الدائرة 
أعتقد أن هذا الموضوع جزء من مشروع معين حيث أنه من الصعب توصيل هذه الدائرة عمليا لأسباب كثيرة وشكرا
Where DAC ADC between analoge Motor and Digital Element ?
How position controller doing?
Where complete programm in assembly?
8254 is Timer
74ALS112 is flip-flop
7406 is ?
Where Controller ?
This subject isn't complete
So 
I'm sorry....


----------



## دق الماني (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا عندي سؤال

ليش ما بنقدر نستخدم في محركات ال dc طريقة عكس القطبية على ملفات التهييج في التوقف .. بينما يمكن استخدامها في محركات ال ac ?


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## elctrk2000 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجيد*


----------



## ال تميم (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الافدة


----------



## eng_essa (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 يوليو 2011)

thankxx


----------



## ymselim (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jwan mohammed (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

